# UML Modeller der auch GUI Elemente erstellt?



## Zimbow (27. Jun 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte gerne gewußt welches Programm es mir ermöglicht, nicht nur Controller/Model-Klassen sondern auch GUI Klassen zu erstellen, in Code umzuwandeln, das ganze bearbeitbar macht und wieder in UML umwandelt?

gibts annährend sowas?


----------



## foobar (27. Jun 2008)

Öh, was genau suchst du jetzt? Einen Uml-Guibuilder? 
Warum sollte man überhaupt Guis in UML designen?


----------



## Zimbow (27. Jun 2008)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Öh, was genau suchst du jetzt? Einen Uml-Guibuilder?
> Warum sollte man überhaupt Guis in UML designen?



nicht die GUI nur der äussere Rahmen sprich eine JFRame Klasse z.B.

kann ich in einem UML designer keine Klasse designen, die von JFrame/Dialog abgeleitet ist?


----------



## foobar (27. Jun 2008)

Klar, kannste mit UML auch eine Klasse designen die von JFrame erbt. Code generieren kannste von dem Model doch genauso wie von  jedem anderen oder nicht?


----------

